# [SOLVED] Elantech touchpad recognised as Logitech mouse

## manugutito

Hi everybody

I recently installed Gentoo for the first time in a MSI laptop and I cannot make the touchpad work properly. I am using the libinput drivers.

Running libinput-list-devices results in:

```

$ libinput-list-devices

[Other stuff like power button, video cards, keyboard, ...]

Device:           PS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse

Kernel:           /dev/input/event6

Group:            5

Seat:             seat0, default

Capabilities:     pointer 

Tap-to-click:     n/a

Tap-and-drag:     n/a

Tap drag lock:    n/a

Left-handed:      disabled

Nat.scrolling:    disabled

Middle emulation: disabled

Calibration:      n/a

Scroll methods:   *button

Click methods:    none

Disable-w-typing: n/a

Accel profiles:   flat *adaptive

Rotation:         n/a

```

So here it appears as Logitech, and it doesn't list two finger scrolling or disable-w-typing as possible options (the ones I'm interested in).

The kernel option for PS/2 Elantech touchpad is enabled:

```

$ cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep CONFIG_MOUSE

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=m

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_BYD=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_CYPRESS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ELANTECH=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SENTELIC is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT is not set

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_FOCALTECH=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_APPLETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_BCM5974 is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_CYAPA is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_ELAN_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SYNAPTICS_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SYNAPTICS_USB is not set

```

I played around with the I2C options, as some people suggested at other threads, but it didn't work either.

My touchpad conf file is written as follows:

```

 $ cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/30-touchpad.conf

Section "InputClass"

   Identifier "TouchPad"

   MatchIsTouchpad "on"

   MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event6"

   Driver "libinput"

   Option "AccelSpeed" "-0.55"

   Option "DisableWhileTyping" "on"

   Option "ScrollMethod" "twofinger"

EndSection

```

Any kind person willing to help? Maybe I should use the older evdev?

Thanks,

ManuLast edited by manugutito on Fri Feb 24, 2017 5:32 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## CaptainBlood

Do you have kernel set to

```
grep ELANTECH .config

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ELANTECH=y
```

Here we also have elantech.

Didn't switch to libinput yet.

Settings configured t to evdev & synaptic.

Thks 4 ur attention.

----------

## manugutito

Yes, that option is activated.

I tried the evdev synaptics driver and I configured it as follows:

```

Section "InputClass"

   Identifier "touchpad"

   Driver "synaptics"

   MatchIsTouchpad "on"

   Option "TapButton1"      "1"

   Option "TapButton2"      "2"

   Option "TapButton3"      "3"

   Option "VertTwoFingerScroll"   "on"

   Option "HorizTwoFingerScroll"   "on"

   

EndSection

```

The scrolling still doesn't work.   :Crying or Very sad: 

Is there something similar to libinput-list-devices in synaptics I can use to see if the touchpad is properly detected?

----------

## CaptainBlood

Can't anwser  :Embarassed: 

Here there is

```
cat  /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.conf 

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier "touchpad catchall"

   Driver "synaptics"

   Option "MatchIsTouchpad" "on"

   Option "AutoServerLayout" "on"

        Option "MatchDevicePath" "/dev/input/event*"

   Option "LeftEdge" "97"

   Option "RightEdge" "2335"

   Option "TopEdge" "89"

   Option "BottomEdge" "1575"

   Option "FingerLow" "25"

   Option "FingerHigh" "30"

#   Option "MaxTapTime" "180"

   Option "MaxTapTime" "360"

   Option "MaxTapMove" "129"

#   Option "MaxDoubleTapTime" "180"

   Option "MaxDoubleTapTime" "360"

   Option "SingleTapTimeout" "180"

#   Option "ClickTime" "100"

   Option "ClickTime" "200"

   Option "EmulateMidButtonTime" "0"

   Option "EmulateTwoFingerMinZ" "40"

   Option "EmulateTwoFingerMinW" "8"

   Option "VertScrollDelta" "58"

   Option "HorizScrollDelta" "58"

   Option "VertEdgeScroll" "1"

   Option "HorizEdgeScroll" "1"

   Option "CornerCoasting" "0"

   Option "VertTwoFingerScroll" "1"

   Option "HorizTwoFingerScroll" "1"

   Option "MinSpeed" "1"

   Option "MaxSpeed" "1.75"

   Option "AccelFactor" "0.0678887"

   Option "TouchpadOff" "0"

   Option "LockedDrags" "0"

   Option "LockedDragTimeout" "5000"

   Option "RTCornerButton" "0"

   Option "RBCornerButton" "0"

   Option "LTCornerButton" "0"

   Option "LBCornerButton" "0"

   Option "TapButton1" "1"

   Option "TapButton2" "2"

   Option "TapButton3" "3"

   Option "ClickFinger1" "1"

   Option "ClickFinger2" "3"

   Option "ClickFinger3" "2"

   Option "CircularScrolling" "1"

   Option "CircScrollDelta" "0.1"

   Option "CircScrollTrigger" "2"

   Option "CircularPad" "0"

   Option "PalmDetect" "1"

   Option "PalmMinWidth" "9"

   Option "PalmMinZ" "200"

   Option "CoastingSpeed" "20"

   Option "CoastingFriction" "50"

   Option "PressureMotionMinZ" "30"

   Option "PressureMotionMaxZ" "160"

   Option "PressureMotionMinFactor" "1"

   Option "PressureMotionMaxFactor" "1"

   Option "GrabEventDevice" "1"

   Option "TapAndDragGesture" "1"

   Option "AreaLeftEdge" "0"

   Option "AreaRightEdge" "0"

   Option "AreaTopEdge" "0"

   Option "AreaBottomEdge" "0"

   Option "HorizHysteresis" "14"

   Option "VertHysteresis" "14"

   Option "ClickPad" "1"

   Option "RightButtonAreaLeft" "0"

   Option "RightButtonAreaRight" "0"

   Option "RightButtonAreaTop" "0"

   Option "RightButtonAreaBottom" "0"

   Option "MiddleButtonAreaLeft" "0"

   Option "MiddleButtonAreaRight" "0"

   Option "MiddleButtonAreaTop" "0"

   Option "MiddleButtonAreaBottom" "0"

EndSection
```

Thks  ur attention, interest & support.Last edited by CaptainBlood on Sat Feb 18, 2017 9:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ant P.

 *manugutito wrote:*   

> Is there something similar to libinput-list-devices in synaptics I can use to see if the touchpad is properly detected?

 

I think there's synclient?

Also if you're using libinput-1.6*, try downgrading it. That version seems pretty bad.

----------

## manugutito

It works already. It was a noob mistake on my side, both the kernel and drivers (at least synaptics) work properly and detect the touchpad. I didn't switch back to libinput, but I should guess it would work OK.

----------

